# Excel Invoice Workbook



## Caseyheck (Jan 6, 2006)

Let me here what you guys think its a work in progress but I believe if i clean it up a bit it could be an awsome tool. Be honest please if it sucks tell me that. Thanks
Casey


----------



## SnowIsGood (Oct 19, 2005)

*Excel Spreadsheet*

I think you've done a good job and the great thing about excel is that you can add columns or whatever as you develop the need for them. The key to any good accounting system is "document, document, document". Good job!


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Tony's plow and rake. Is that the name of your business? Do you sell plows and rakes? You offer free cleanups? Free cleanups of what? But your worksheet looks good.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I like the invoice..

But no sales tax and free cleanups????? ohhh noooo


----------



## Caseyheck (Jan 6, 2006)

Tony's plow and rake is just what I threw out there as a name. I am currently not in business I have the truck and the plow now I'm just looking for the business part of it. I can set my own hours/schedule in my other job so for now this is only a thought. The free cleanups was only a thought. I was just thinking about it for residential cleanup after the county plow comes by. In doing so I can make that up in the price but if its a NO NO thats cool. If it is a NO NO why?
*qualitylawncare* Thanks for your honesty I can put tax in there very easily just didn't think about it.
Thanks for the reply's
Casey


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks great, but I would change a few things, like make all the cells able to be changed by the user, without somehow changing the codes, so that the codes would take effect only if it wasn't overidden by the user, then if the user removed his/her changes it would go back to the code. (I don't know if you can do that in excel)

As well I think it would have been better if all the charts were on one page and insead of bar graphs for things like expenses a pie chart would be more effective IMHO. Just some thoughts I might make something up like that myself.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Casey,
there is no tax on labor in Michigan, only on sold goods/materials.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Caseyheck said:


> Tony's plow and rake is just what I threw out there as a name. I am currently not in business I have the truck and the plow now I'm just looking for the business part of it. I can set my own hours/schedule in my other job so for now this is only a thought. The free cleanups was only a thought. I was just thinking about it for residential cleanup after the county plow comes by. In doing so I can make that up in the price but if its a NO NO thats cool. If it is a NO NO why?
> Let's say you have 30 residential driveways to maintain. You do your job and clear all of the snow. The county plow comes by late at night, temperatures drop big time and everything freezes solid. Do you really want to do all of that work for free? Why? Did you put it there? Let's say you ummm broke your leg and had to pay someone to do your drives. Now they have to go back out and do them all again. Money out of your pocket right? Well guess what, if you don't have that broken leg, then it's you....you that are losing money directly out of your pocket. Charge for what you do. Why work for free?
> *qualitylawncare* Thanks for your honesty I can put tax in there very easily just didn't think about it.
> Thanks for the reply's
> Casey


..............


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

oops...post is within the quote


----------



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

*"save as"*

once you are happy with your form, save it as a template. then, you can call up the template, insert info as needed for that cust, then save as an excel worksheet & include the cust's name. if you don't alter each invoice, the previous ones will be overwritten. oh, you can always call up the template and make changes too. just remember to save it as a template again.


----------



## Caseyheck (Jan 6, 2006)

twodan said:


> once you are happy with your form, save it as a template. then, you can call up the template, insert info as needed for that cust, then save as an excel worksheet & include the cust's name. if you don't alter each invoice, the previous ones will be overwritten. oh, you can always call up the template and make changes too. just remember to save it as a template again.


Yep I'm just still making changes. Thanks though

me1223
I'm not doing this for profit or redistribution rights or any thing like that. Just doing this to see what I could create, if I create something that others want ill give it away but not until I'm happy with it.

brunosplace
Thanks I completely forgot that


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Caseyheck said:


> Let me here what you guys think its a work in progress but I believe if i clean it up a bit it could be an awsome tool. Be honest please if it sucks tell me that. Thanks
> Casey


Good evening I was wondering if I could use your invoice and reword it for my needs?? I figure I ask because it's the right thing to do. Either way can you please let me know??

thanx
Ken

I tried to pm you but I am unable


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Id skip the plowing and sell billing programs. I think it is great...


----------

